# New Glasstream 17'



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Thomas. 
There is a For Sale forum farther down the menu. Your listing will get more attention there. GLWS!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You might also post a listing in other fishing/boating forums like florida sportsman.com or the hull truth, etc. Much broader audience for this type of boat and likely more response. 

GLWS


----------

